# Medieval 2 Total War Not in drive!



## minihex3004 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey, I have an Alienware Aurora M9700a laptop, and for ages everything has been fine.

But, I have recently tried to re-install my Medieval 2 Total War game, and previously everything has worked brilliantly, however, now it seems to attempt to read the disc, and can't seem to do it, the DVD drive on the laptop says that there is no disc inserted. I have googled the problem and can't find any adequate solution  
I have tried different discs and they all work fine, it's only this one. 

Please help!


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

There are a few things you can try to fix the problem:
- Check your disc for scratches or warps.
- Wipe the data side of the disc with a clean cotton cloth. For better results, you could use water or pure alcohol. Wipe from the center of the disc outward.
- Test the disc in another drive or computer.
- Clean the drive using a CD/DVD-ROM drive cleaner.
- Close all the other programs you may be running before you try the disc again. Disc emulation software or CD burner software running in the system tray (near your clock on the taskbar) could be interfering.
- Do a Google search for known issues with your drive model. Maybe there is a driver download or firmware update available to you from the manufacturer.

One more thing that can be done is to run the installer in compatibility mode. Right click the installer binary which is usually named SETUP.EXE and choose Properties, then click the Compatibility tab. You can get to your disc contents by opening My Comptuer, right-clicking the disc/drive and choosing explore. Try different Windows versions starting with Windows XP and see if any of those options help.

More technical solutions can be found here:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/248263


----------



## minihex3004 (Dec 10, 2008)

OK I'll try it as soon as I get home  currently out lol 
Thanks alot for your reply    
ray:


----------



## deleted21092011 (May 29, 2009)

Did this problem ever get sorted? I bought the game today, brand new so cant be to do with the disk, the drive is perfectly fine, it just says its not inserted, can anyone help?
Thank you


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

this might be a vista thing.

Some have found a solution with a regedit, but I've found this automated fixer from MS to work from me when the regedit didn't (may have to run it more than once clicking different options):

http://support.microsoft.com/gp/cd_dvd_drive_problems


----------

